
Microdot: Easily Create .NET Microservices with Orleans - margolis20
https://github.com/gigya/microdot
======
margolis20
The Microdot framework for .NET helps you to create scalable and reliable
microservices based on Orleans Actors, allowing you to focus on writing code
that defines the logic of your service without the need to tackle the myriad
of challenges of developing a distributed system.

